# Falta de aportes de direcciones a la Wiki del Foro



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

¿ Por que los habitantes de: * Perú, Ecuador, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay, Costa Rica, Miami;* no han aportado direcciones al listado de proveedores del Foro ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

¿ No sería interesante compartir donde comprar cosas de electrónica y afines ?


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 27, 2010)

Me gustaría remarcarle a los argentinos estas dos paginas en especial que ya están postiadas pero a mi parecer son dos de las mejores...

- www.electrocomponentes.com	 Electrocomponentes S.A.		
- www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/indexhtml.htm

Hay una que era "gm electrónica" muy buena también pero un poco mas cara, si la encuentro y no la veo la voy a dejar para que la tengan...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

FeeeR dijo:


> Me gustaría remarcarle a los argentinos estas paginas......


Las 3 están en la Wiki


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 27, 2010)

Tal vez no sea el caso pero en lo que Venezuela respecta hay un solo enlace. 

Aquí aporto en la tienda donde he comprado:

*DITEL C.A.* es proveedor de una gran variedad de dispositivos electrónicos tales como: Componentes electrónicos, Cables, Instrumentos de Medición, Equipos de Soldadura, Partes de Audio y Video, etc., con mas de 10 años en el mercado.

http://www.ditel.com.ve/

Localizado en Valencia - Venezuela


Y eso que no mencionaron a mi país y me siento regañado 



Me gusta la expresión del gato


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Tal vez no sea el caso pero en lo que Venezuela respecta hay un solo enlace....


Ahora hay *2*



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Me gusta la expresión del gato



A mi también me gusta la expresión de la gatita


----------



## saiwor (Ene 29, 2010)

hay veces compro de aqui un poco caros,,, pero casi tiene todo.
esta es el conjunto de tiendas , 



> JULIACA - PERÚ:
> *7. ELECTRONICA MIHABA*
> - Propietario: Miguel Hallasi Barrantes
> - Dirección: Jirón Moquegua 758 Juliaca - San Román - Puno
> ...


 
Yo siempre compro en estas dos tiendas, tiendas de mi localidad, los para verificar por el RUC aqui, si por algun caso.

Aunque no tienen su pagina web propios.


----------



## FBustos (Ene 29, 2010)

Colaboré con Chile jeje.
Victronics, Cm2, CasaRoyal, Transformadores Mora y RS Componentes.
Hay varios mas que no tienen pagina web.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

¿ Y la dirección de las páginas ?


----------



## Julio Martínez (Ene 29, 2010)

Fogonazo, por acá no existen tiendas de componentes y yo vivo en la capital. A veces me traen algo de México (Steren) pero solo una vez al año o ninguna por año dado que es muy difícil encontrar un cubano en el DF que venga para Cuba. Dame alguna(s) direcciones de tiendas en Miami que tenemos vuelos diarios y más cubanos que en resto del mundo, también tengo un amigo por argentina, quizás con él.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

Julio Martínez dijo:


> .....por acá no existen tiendas de componentes y yo vivo en la capital. .............


Ok, debido a la situación, Cuba está disculpada (**).

**: Aquí insertar un comentario muy desagradable e insultante respecto a bloqueo:enfadado:.


----------



## Julio Martínez (Ene 29, 2010)

Mil gracias fogonazo pero si tienes algunas direcciones de miami te lo agradecería

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

Julio Martínez dijo:


> Mil gracias fogonazo pero si tienes algunas direcciones de miami te lo agradecería
> 
> saludos


Todo lo que tenemos esta aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Aca dejo info de RadioMerlo (más pa'l oeste)

No tienen página propia pero se pueden ver algunas cosas por aca:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Merlo-Argentina/Radio-Merlo-SRL/99890838807
http://eshops.mercadolibre.com.ar/radio-merlo/

Esta ubicada en Merlo (como dice su nombre) y esta orientada más que nada a audio.
En la misma cuadra de la mano de enfrente hay otra casa que no se el nombre, pero si no se consigue algo en una seguro esta en la otra.


----------



## Julio Martínez (Ene 29, 2010)

Ya bajé e imprimí la página de proveedores, veo  q méxico no solo tiene steren y que ahora tenemos unos cuantos cubanos en venezuela así que a la carga

gracias


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 29, 2010)

dj pipe dijo:


> Colaboré con Chile jeje.
> Victronics, Cm2, CasaRoyal, Transformadores Mora y RS Componentes.
> Hay varios mas que no tienen pagina web.
> 
> Saludos


 
*CHILE*
Dare las paginas y el lugar donde se encuentran:

*Casa Royal:* *http://www.casaroyal.cl/*
Ubicacion: http://www.chilnet.cl/rc/company/results_company_mbr.asp?meco_code=300000751&lang=esp

*Victronics:* *http://www.victronics.cl/victronics2/index.html*
Ubicacion: http://chile.infomine.com/suppliers/listings/19459.asp

*Transformadores Mora:* *http://transformadoresmora.cl/*
Ubicacion: http://www.chilnet.cl/rc/company/results_company_mbr.asp?meco_code=300068107&mask=511&lang=esp

*RS COMPONENTES: http://cl.rs-online.com/web/*
Ubicacion: http://www.chilnet.cl/rc/company/re...0060284&parstacks=0,0,0,0,0&lang=esp&mask=511

*CM2: **http://www.cm2.cl/*
Ubicacion: http://www.cm2.cl/ubicacion.php

Mas adelante buscare otros lugares, por ahora estos son los principales


----------



## jreyes (Ene 29, 2010)

Otras más de Chile:

Digicom: http://www.digicom.cl/
Casakeim: http://www.casakeim.cl/

Ambas de Santiago.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

Como los Chilenos hicieron bien su tarea, saque de la lista a *Chile*

Las 7 direcciones fueron ingresadas.


----------



## Vick (Ene 29, 2010)

Ya que estamos en esto, les paso unas más para *México*:

*Master* http://www.master.com.mx/pagina

Especializada en refacciones y partes para reparación y servicio, buen surtido y precios. Tiene sucursales en toda la república mexicana.

*Robot México* http://www.robot-mexico.com

Partes para robótica en general.

*Electrónica estudio* http://www.electronicaestudio.com/index.htm

Especializada en microcontroladores y robótica, los precios son algo altos, pero tiene cosas que no encuentras tan fácilmente, como sensores, módulos de RF para micros, etc.

*IMDEC* http://www.imdec.com.mx

Componentes electrónicos en general.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 29, 2010)

En G.M. Electrónica casi siempre he encontrado componentes "raros" que en otro lado (en Argentina) no he podido conseguir. Es un poco más caro, pero tienen uno de los surtidos más grandes de acá.
Casi siempre compro en GM, o en GB (bastante barato, por lo menos hace un tiempo, se manejan más al gremio o al por mayor). Eventualmente también le pido a algún amigo que me compre algo en Electrónica Liniers que les queda de pasada y no es muy caro.


Puedo agregar una en Luján (Provincia de Buenos Aires) donde también compro a veces, se llama "Triple A" (Lindo nombre, eh?), queda en Alsina entre Mitre e Ituzaingó si no recuerdo mal. Venden componentes de electrónica en general, kits y libros de Saber Electrónica, creo que kits de Plaquetodo, también bastante de audio, e instrumentos musicales. Es el lugar más barato de la zona.



Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola,agregando una más en el apartado de México 

http://www.lasertec.com.mx/inicio.html



hace unos dias fui a esta tiendita ubicada en el callejon de Aldaco aqui en México D.F. a conseguir un TDA7294 que raramente no lo encontre en las otras tiendas y di varias vueltas
hasta que halle esta tiendita 
salio bien todo el integrado funciono correctamente 
en esta tienda se encuentran variedades de IC para audio,así como principalmente refaccciones para el servicio tecnico
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que los habitantes de: * Perú, Ecuador, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay, Costa Rica, Miami;* no han aportado direcciones al listado de proveedores del Foro ?
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
> 
> ¿ No sería interesante compartir donde comprar cosas de electrónica y afines ?



Seguimos igual, que antes:

*Perú: 0* 
*Ecuador: 0* 
*Bolivia: 0* 
*Uruguay: 3* (Se pusieron las pilas, aunque poco)
*Paraguay: 0* 
*Costa Rica: 0* 
*Colombia: 6* (Casi bien) 
*Venezuela: 2*


----------



## DOA (Ago 24, 2010)

Aqui está una en Cuenca, Ecuador
http://www.corpoimpex.com/


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 24, 2010)

aqui unos cuantos mas para venezuela 

http://www.superpbenavides.com/
se parecen pero no tienen nada que ver una con la otra por si acaso
http://www.benavidessuplidores.com/

http://www.micrologicelectronica.com/

http://www.electronicadigikey.com.ve/

http://www.repuestoelectronico.com/electronica-mg/

antes de seguir aqui hay una gran lista de echo es una guia de distribuidores a nivel nacional de venezuela mas de 50 empresas...saludos

http://www.repuestoelectronico.com/guia.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

DOA dijo:


> Aqui está una en Cuenca, Ecuador





reyvilla dijo:


> aqui unos cuantos mas para venezuela



Ingresados

! ! Felicitaciones a Ecuador que salió del 0 ¡ ¡


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 26, 2010)

hola a todos, aqui les dejo un enlace de proveedor de miami que le compran en el negocio de ventas de componentes que tienen mis suegros.

http://www.jcmelectronics.com/


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2010)

http://electronicamedina.com.mx/index.html

casi siempre encuentro lo que necesito...
buen surtido y buen precio
pss: su pagina no esta muy completa pero si tienen muchas cosas...


----------



## DOA (Ago 26, 2010)

Una más para Ecuador http://www.electrocrq.com/


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguimos igual, que antes:
> 
> *Perú: 0*
> *Ecuador: 0*
> ...



[offtopic]  parecen resultados de partido de Futbol.... [/offtopic]


----------



## Dano (Ago 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguimos igual, que antes:
> 
> *Perú: 0*
> *Ecuador: 0*
> ...



Jajaja eso son los vendedores "oficiales" que hay en uruguay, despues estan los de la B que compran un lote de componente, los seleccionan y los revendes, es incluyen capacitores secos de viejo, potenciómetros con óxido...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2010)

No encuentro donde se ponen los datos de los negocios , así que aprovecho y lo pongo aqui .

www.oesteaislante.com.ar

Virgilio 280  - Capital Federal - mas o menos Rivadavia y Yerbal  - Estación de ferrocarril Villa Luro.

Tienen *todo todo* para el bobinador , alambres de cobre de 155° y 180° , 200° a pedido por carrete , chapas para transformadores , carretes , spaguetis , repuestos para motores eléctricos , para soldadoras , aislantes , etc , etc.

Yo les compré cable ultra flexible , muy buena atención !

*****************************************************

Audio Par SRL   Domicilio: *Boulogne Sur Mer* 467  a una cuadra de Corrientes y Pueyrredón , tres cuadras de la estación Once - Capital Federal - Teléfono : 4865-5720

Partes de parlantes (bobinas, conos , suspenciones , copitos , etc , etc.) , bafles y parlantes.



Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Todas las direcciones fueron ingresadas

Tabla de posiciones:

*Perú: 0*  
*Ecuador: 2* 
*Bolivia: 0*  
*Uruguay: 3* 
*Paraguay: 0*  
*Costa Rica: 0*  
*Colombia: 6* 
*Venezuela: 7*


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2010)

Para agregar:

RF ELECTRONICS PARTS
Juan Agustìn García 5322 - (C1407FXP) - Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires - Argentina
TEL:54-11-4639-1871 - TELFAX 54-11-4639-2152
Colectivos en las proximidades: 25 - 47 - 107 - 181 

Colocada por *Crimsom* en otro thread de este ForoDeElectronicos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Para agregar:
> 
> RF ELECTRONICS PARTS.....



Ya estaba              .


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2010)

Fogonazo

MIL disculpas, me di cuenta despues que estaba; pero como deuda moral paso una actualización.

*INTEK ELECTRONICA*

Av. de los Incas 4774 PB (1427) ÷ Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires. 
Tel/Fax: 011-4524-9009/9011

Web: http://www.intekelectronica.com.ar/
e-Mail: ventas@intekelectronica.com.ar

Realiza las ventas minoristas de Cika Electronica, queda muy cerca de donde esta Cika y tiene las ventajas de los precios OnLine actualizados, posibilidad de reservar por e-Mail y ....
...
.... que la vez que fui me atendieron *DOS DIOSAS* y jovenes, ehhhhh!!!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> ...*INTEK ELECTRONICA*
> 
> .... que la vez que fui me atendieron *DOS DIOSAS* y jovenes, ehhhhh!!!!!.......


Dato ! Importante ¡ 
Ver el archivo adjunto 38242

Ingresado     .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2010)

Estado actual de la tabla de posiciones en la *Wiki de proveedores:*
Datos al 20/Nov./2010

*Bolivia: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Chile: 6 * (Podría estar mejor) 
*Colombia: 7* (Podría estar mejor) 
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Ecuador: 2*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Paraguay: 9*  (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Uruguay: 3*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Venezuela: 8*  (Se pusieron las pilas)


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Fogonazo, pero (perdona mi idiotez), como se agregan nuevas direcciones?, como usuaria normal del foro se puede?.
Bueno aca mi pequeño aporte:
CHILE:
*V - Region de Valparaiso:*
*http://www.globalelectronica.cl/ *
ARLEGUI            440, LOCAL 217
          2º PISO, GALERIA ARCADIA
          VIÑA DEL MAR, CP 2571497
          CHILE

          TELEFONOS            / FAX
          (56)(32) 271 12 75
          (56)(32) 271 24 72                                   *Ventas*:​ ventas@globalelectronica.cl *Soporte*:​ soporte@globalelectronica.cl
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*RM- Región Metropolitana de Santiago:*
http://www.vimaelectronica.cl/

Av. Santa Rosa No 48, 2° Piso, Of. 5  
Santiago                    
Chile       
contacto@vimaelectronica.cl 
Fono56-2) 638 1357                            
Fax: (56-2) 6327739


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> Fogonazo, pero (perdona mi idiotez), como se agregan nuevas direcciones?, como usuaria normal del foro se puede?.


No veo por que una pregunta "Válida" sea una idiotez 

Te vas a esta dirección: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
Ingresas a la página y agregas las direcciones de proveedores que tengas.
O publicas aquí (En este post) las direcciones que tengas y algún Moderador o yo mismo las ingresamos a la Wiki.

*[Off Topic]*

Comentario a quién quiera aportar: *"! Respeten el Formato ya establecido ¡"* al ingresar nuevas direcciones.

*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2010)

Jazminia dijo:


> ...Bueno aca mi pequeño aporte para CHILE....:



Ingresados

Estado actual de la tabla de posiciones en la *Wiki de proveedores:*
Datos al 23/Nov./2010

*Bolivia: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Chile: 9 * (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Colombia: 7* (Podría estar mejor) 
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Ecuador: 2*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Paraguay: 9*  (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Uruguay: 3*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Venezuela: 8*  (Se pusieron las pilas)


----------



## DOA (Nov 23, 2010)

2 más para Ecuador

ImporTRONIC
http://importronic.net/index.html
Direcciones: Av. Bobonaza E5-14 y Abel Melendez (Esquina)  - Quito - Ecuador
Av. Los Guaytambos 18-303 y Frutillas - Ambato 
Teléfonos:  (02)  2653923 / 2613451 / 3112514
Email:  info@importronic.net
importronic@gmail.com

________________________________________________________
APMMICRO
Dirección: Av. Colón OE3-39 entre Versalles y Ulloa  Quito, Ecuador
email: apm.micro@gmail.com
Teléfonos: 	 	 		022 - 502124 / 022 - 226416


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 23, 2010)

Y mi tierra, ¿cómo va?
A lo mejor me interesa poner algunos...

Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Y mi tierra, ¿cómo va?
> A lo mejor me interesa poner algunos...



Bastante bien, aunque. . . . . .

*Bolivia: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Chile: 9 * (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Colombia: 7* (Podría estar mejor) 
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Ecuador: 2*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*España: 15*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Paraguay: 9*  (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Uruguay: 3*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Venezuela: 8*  (Se pusieron las pilas)


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Bastante bien, aunque. . . . . .



Huy, que malos números (Algunos) Iré a darme una vuelta a la Wiki, a ver que agrego.


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 24, 2010)

Subo una, la dejo aquí por el tema del estilo, para que los moderadores lo adecuen:

Electrónica y color, S.A. _"Electrocolor"_
C/ Pinzón 42 28025 Madrid España
Mail: electrocolor@retemail.es
Tlfs: (91) 461 07 11 / 461 69 01 / 462 37 14
Fax (91) 461 67 02

Es cara y la calidad y el despacho... bueno (me han tongado alguna vez o se ham equivocado más de una). Tienen variedad, pero no la recomiendo para grandes compras, sino para emergencias o poca cosa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2010)

*Bolivia: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0" 
*Chile: 9 * (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*Colombia: 7* (Podría estar mejor) 
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0" 
*Cuba: ¿¿¿???*
*Ecuador: 2*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*España: 15*  (Podría estar mejor) 
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0" 
*Panamá: 0* 
*Paraguay: 9*  (Se pusieron las pilas) 
*República Dominicana: 0* Afianzado en el "0" 
*Uruguay: 3* (Podría estar mejor) 
*Venezuela: 8*  (Se pusieron las pilas) 

*Panamá, República Dominicana y Cuba* Miembros nuevos del Club


----------



## DOA (Nov 24, 2010)

DOA dijo:


> 2 más para Ecuador
> 
> ImporTRONIC
> http://importronic.net/index.html
> ...




Estos no han sido agregados


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2010)

DOA dijo:


> Estos no han sido agregados



Recuerda que los Moderadores todavía nos quedan algunos rasgos humanos, por ejemplo 2 manos solamente.



Jazminia dijo:


> .......*como se agregan nuevas direcciones?*, como usuaria normal del foro se puede?......





Fogonazo dijo:


> ......*Te vas a esta dirección*: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
> Ingresas a la página y agregas las direcciones de proveedores que tengas.
> O publicas aquí (En este post) las direcciones que tengas y algún Moderador o yo mismo las ingresamos a la Wiki......


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2010)

Luego de ingresado todo lo que andaba por allí y después del último recuento estamos en esta situación: (02/12/2010)

*Bolivia: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Chile: 9 * Sin cambios
*Colombia: 7* Sin cambios
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Ecuador: 5  +3* 
*España: 15*  Sin cambios
*México: 14 +1* 
*Nicaragua: 6 +6*   
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Paraguay: 9*  Sin cambios
*Uruguay: 3* Sin cambios
*Venezuela: 8*  Sin cambios

El torneo se complica`por la aparición de *Nicaragua* con 6 tantos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2011)

Pasado un mes la tabla cambió muy poco, salvo por el ingreso de Bolivia y ahora contabilizamos a Estados Unidos.

Después del último recuento estamos en esta situación: (03/01/2011)

*Bolivia: 1*  +1 !! Rompió el invicto ¡¡  
*Chile: 9 * Sin cambios
*Colombia: 7* Sin cambios
*Costa Rica: 0*  Sigue afianzado en el "0" 
*Ecuador: 5  * Sin cambios
*Estados Unidos: 15* 
*España: 16*  +1 
*México: 14 * Sin cambios
*Nicaragua: 6 * Sin cambios
*Perú: 0*   Sigue afianzado en el "0"  
*Paraguay: 9*  Sin cambios
*Uruguay: 3* Sin cambios
*Venezuela: 8*  Sin cambios


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2011)

Creería que vale la pena agregar *LINETEC S.A.* de *Córdoba* (Argentina) http://www.linetec.com.ar/ *identificando la provincia*.

En la página de CIKA Electrónica figura también como relacionados con ellos y supongo que deben de trabajar las mismas líneas de componentes.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Mis disculpas por revivir el tema.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

Ingresado todo lo que andaba por allá y por aquí.

Al 01/10/2011 estamos en estas condiciones.


*Bolivia: 2* 
*Chile: 12*
*Colombia: 14*
*Costa Rica: 0* 
*Ecuador: 6*
*Estados Unidos: 17* 
*España: 20*
*México: 20*
*Nicaragua: 6* 
*Perú: 3* 
*Paraguay: 10* 
*Uruguay: 3* 
*Venezuela: 13*


----------



## nuk (Oct 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ingresado todo lo que andaba por allá y por aquí.
> Al 01/10/2011 estamos en estas condiciones.
> *Perú: 3*


 
fui yo , saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya que estamos, alguien sabe en Argentina de algún proveedor de módulos gps? Ando necesitando uno y me gustaría recurrir a alguien del ramo y no a mercadolibre


----------



## J2C (Oct 22, 2011)

Tomasito

Tanto *Electrocomponentes* como *Cika* poseen modulos GPS, en todo caso consulta en *IntekElectronica* por los modulos de Cika ya que esta ultima atiende al publico minorista.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 23, 2011)

J2C

Miré los catálogos de Cika y Electrocomponentes (soy cliente de ambos), pero tienen cosas muy caras (todo arriba de los 100 dolares). Yo busco gastar unos 200 o 250 pesos.
Me parece que al final voy a comprar este:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/em-411-gps-engine-board-module-with-sirf-star-iii-chipset-80037

Es muy económico y hay bastante info en internet sobre ese módulo


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 23, 2011)

Meto otro de españa.

Electrónica Sarver.
Avenida Constitución, 107
28850 Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid
http://www.sarver.es/index2.htm


----------



## J2C (Oct 23, 2011)

Tomasito

No compare las hojas de datos del que tu dices ni tampoco conozco las salidas que necesitas, pero en IntekElectronica (el minorista de Cika) tienen:

GLOBALSAT *ET-332* SiRF star III Engine Board C/SMA GPS ENGINEBOARD $162.13 ; de la misma marca del que pasaste la pagina y un poco mas caro pero lo consigues en el día.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 23, 2011)

Por lo que miré es más o menos igual, solo que el de dealextreme tiene antena integrada y este no.
Ahora que miro (habia mirado en cika y electrocomponentes, en intek no), tienen buen precio. El EM-411 lo tienen un poco más caro (170 pesos) pero como vos decís, lo tengo en el día.

Me gusta el EM-411 porque tiene antena integrada y las librerías de gps para arduino están escritas basandose en ese módulo.
Requerimientos no preciso muchos, es solo para rastrear un auto en caso de robo.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 26, 2011)

Añadida una pagina de maquiladores.... haber si despega... 

http://witronica.com/tabla_maquiladores


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Añadida una pagina de maquiladores.... haber si despega...
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_maquiladores



Que es un maquillador? En españa maquillar es pintarse la cara. Lo de la mujeres xd


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

cansi22 dijo:


> Que es un maquillador? En españa maquillar es pintarse la cara. Lo de la mujeres xd



*Maquilador <> Maquillador*

Maquilador/a: _*Empresa de montaje que se encarga de parte del proceso de fabricación de un producto para otra marca comercial.*_


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jajaja Eso me pasa por leer rapido desde el movil.

Gracias por la aclaracion, no sabia tampoco el significado.


----------

